# D-link dwa 542 for xp64 bit driver needed!!



## Viau (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey I've tried searchin a million websites for these drivers but I don't find anything! Anyone had this problem and can now have fun on xp64 with his dwa 542 network card?
I need a driver for it!!
thanks!

David


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

From the looks of the official D-Link website, they do have 64-bit support for Vista (listed as "Vista 64" under the driver downloads), but nothing in regards to 64-bit support for XP. If the XP driver provided on the website does not work, then I'm afraid you may be out of luck.


----------



## L1Technician (Mar 21, 2008)

Before buying that wireless card have you not check if your computer is compatible with the DWA-542 adapter?


----------



## lthompson94 (Jul 23, 2009)

Why do people automatically assume that others don't check compatibility?

According to the HCL from Windows, the DWA-542 is an XP64 certified card. This is the whole reason I purchased it.

I am having a similar issue, I'm getting an Error 39 when I try to install the drivers. Windows sees the card, even knows the name, but can't install a driver. I'm trying the Atheros LAN driver 7.2.0.179

Has anyone had any luck getting this card working? Again, it is CERTIFIED BY MICROSOFT for x64 - so I KNOW there is a working driver out there.


----------



## Viau (Nov 30, 2007)

I have finally gave up on this and installed windows 7 x64 RC. Wayy better than xp64 or vista 64..


----------



## lthompson94 (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow, what timing! I just found your driver 

Your looking for the Atheros 5008 Wireless LAN driver. Works like a charm.

Good luck with Windows 7, I'll be joining you soon.


----------

